# Blackwater river question????



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

I always fished the upper end of Blackwater river around the Holt/ Baker area and want to try it down around milton...just looking for some tips or places to try for bass, stripers, and maybe a red. Not looking for honey holes just starting points...also glad to share info on the upper parts of Blackwater too.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

If you can go skinny water find those marsh creeks south and east of the bridge and work the corners as the creeks meander, in just a couple feet of water for reds. The colder the day the better.

Jim


----------



## roanokeriverrunner (Jul 13, 2011)

I like the area around I-10 bridge for specks and stripers, and any dead water for reds i have caught them in mostly about 5 foot of water lately and the colder the better the bite seems to be. Any of the mouths of creeks and marshs seem to hold fish. Also following the birds around i-10 can be very productive too. The bass fishing has been hit or miss lately but if you find them they usually are in schools.


----------

